# Ask Karl anything



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I was inspired by the ask a male/ask a female threads.

Here's your chance to ask a mature & unique male about anything. I'll do my best to answer.

Karl


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Now that Mona is dead... Who is -A?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Do you think that banning handguns would lead to a reduction in crime? What are your thoughts on this, Karl?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Have you ever incorporated guns into your sex life somehow?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Daveyboy said:


> Now that Mona is dead... Who is -A?


I have no idea. Who's Mona?:stu


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

And people say you are always mentioning guns lol This time I can confirm you weren't the one who started it.

What do you think of the effect computers, the internet, cell phones, etc have had on society? I know, I think it is a shame that the newer generations won't know what it was like before the internet and cell phones dominated everything. I didn't live very long before then but I'm glad I had some years

Only thing I could come up with at the moment


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Whatever happened to that lady you met on craigslist after you two went gun shooting at the range?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

arnie said:


> Do you think that banning handguns would lead to a reduction in crime? What are your thoughts on this, Karl?


No, I think the best way to reduce crime is to end to war on drugs. For anyone who doesn't know, I've been an NRA Life Member since January 2010.

I'm a huge fan of guns, with handguns being my main interest. Today I learned how to take apart & reassemble a 1911 for the first time -- with my new Dan Wesson Pointman 9mm, which is the most expensive handgun I've ever bought at $1,400. 1911s are a hell of lot more complex & difficult to strip & reassemble than polymer pistols like Glock where I could have it apart & back together in all of a minute. I don't imagine anybody using a $1,400 gun in crime, seeing how you'd have to knock off a hell of a lot of gas stations just to make up for the cost of the gun. It's also low capacity, holding just 9+1 rounds of 9mm.

There are a couple more handguns I have on my list to buy. I'd also like to get a .45 caliber 1911 & a Beretta 92A1. A Beretta 92A1 is closely related to what the US military has been carrying as sidearm since 1986, except it's better because it adds a couple extra rounds of ammo capacity, plus the front sight can be changed (I'd put on a green fiber optic), plus it has a tactical rail so one can mount a laser (and/or light) on it. I'd mount a green laser on it.

While I own a Glock 34 (9mm competition size), I'm not a fan of polymer pistols, only seeing them have use as carry guns due to their lighter weight than metal. I hate the mushy Glock trigger. I much prefer a crisp single action trigger, thus my purchase of a 1911 and plans to eventually buy another in .45. Perhaps I like crisp single action since that's what I get with revolvers. My first gun purchase was a revolver, a Ruger GP100 (.357 Mag, which I generally use to fire .38 Special) stainless steel with 6" barrel in 2008.

I oppose any & all further attempts at gun control. We have plenty of gun control as is.

I have a concealed carry permit, but have never carried concealed. I have done open carry a few times with my Glock on my belt and I generally found that nobody seemed notice nor care. In Wisconsin a concealed carry permit is effectively required for open carry since a permit is required if you get within 1,000 feet of a school which you surely will in an urban area.

If not for my SA, I might be bold enough to open carry in a shoulder holster like this: http://www.hinterlandoutfitters.com...holster-glock-171922232627313233-p-31335.html

The "jackass" name dates back to when it was originally made by the Jackass Leather Company back in 1970.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

mezzoforte said:


> Have you ever incorporated guns into your sex life somehow?


What sex life? My sex drive is dead and I don't know why. I've been on AndroGel for the last year and according to blood tests that brings my testosterone level back up to normal, but still substantially no sex drive.

Even if I did have a sex drive, I would not want to incorporate guns into a sex life.

Many years ago I met with a couple + another woman for BDSM activities. The guy liked to incorporate a large hunting knife, using it to cut off her panties. Use of a dangerous weapon in such a situation totally freaked me out. I'm also a practical kind of guy who thinks that's a waste of a perfectly good pair of panties.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

nubly said:


> Whatever happened to that lady you met on craigslist after you two went gun shooting at the range?


Patty has gone MIA. Very sad since I really liked her.

Last I heard she was getting a divorce & was back on Anafranil (a med she used 30 years ago). She was broke & living with friends.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Are you german or austrian Karl ?


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Have you made a routine of open carry?


arnie said:


> Do you think that banning handguns would lead to a reduction in crime? What are your thoughts on this, Karl?


:spit


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Why don't you want to travel?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

slyfox said:


> What do you think of the effect computers, the internet, cell phones, etc have had on society? I know, I think it is a shame that the newer generations won't know what it was like before the internet and cell phones dominated everything. I didn't live very long before then but I'm glad I had some years


The Internet is a great step forward. You can look up information on anything anytime with great ease. Great for capitalism as you can compare prices at merchants anywhere in the country. You can communicate with people around the world. The Internet is a truly fantastic innovation.

I don't get texting on cell phones. They've effectively turned a phone into telegraph.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

VictimEternal said:


> Are you german or austrian Karl ?


German, Danish, and French as far as I know. I'm really not very familiar with my family tree.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

How many women have you slept with? Where did you meet them?


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

komorikun said:


> How many women have you slept with? Where did you meet them?


The most important question!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

persona non grata said:


> Have you made a routine of open carry?


No, only did several times with a Serpa holster: http://www.amazon.com/BlackHawk-Ser...&qid=1410833281&sr=8-2&keywords=serpa+holster

Ended up returning it to Amazon as I didn't care for wearing a gun on my belt, which just wants to drag my jeans down. Perhaps it would work better with a heavier & wider belt (yes, there are belts specifically made for carrying the weight of a gun). Also a gun on your belt is a royal PITA if you're in a car driving.

Considering a shoulder holster, but they're expensive at $150. Some folks on a gun forum got all over me for the idea since it holds the gun horizontally -- meaning the muzzle is pointed at anyone behind you. Plenty of others pointed out there's no holster that isn't going to point at somebody depending on your position & didn't think it was relevant anyhow since holstered guns don't magically go off. The reason you use a proper holster as opposed to just sticking a gun in your pocket or waistband (as some incredible morons do) is to cover the trigger so it can't possibly go off by accident.

Also, when I was carrying my Glock I had a 17-round magazine in it, but the chamber was empty. Thus, there's no way it's going off unless I rack the slide and pull the trigger. I would note that of those who carry, the vast majority are carrying with a loaded chamber. I just don't feel comfortable doing that when a Glock has no safeties.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

Do you think it should be legal to purchase and own a bazooka?


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm jumping on the gun bandwagon since that's all I remember about you:

What made you interested in guns? And what do you recommend for a young, single female?

Or if you're tired of being asked about guns: what's your favorite color and why?


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

Karl
Do you think the shyer you are, the more likely you are to use a gun to commit murder?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

How come you hardly ever post anymore? Did you get sick of this forum?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

How frugal is Karl? How much money or assets do you have in the bank?
Do you feel the same as when you joined or happier since you've joined SAS?
When was the last time you met up with an SAS member?
Do you have any money-saving tips?

that's about all the curiousity I can muster up from reading your posts.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Where do babies come from?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Morpheus said:


> Do you think it should be legal to purchase and own a bazooka?


No. A bazooka had no legitimate defensive or sporting purpose.

I do think it should be legal to own machine guns though, and in most states including Wisconsin, it is. Though no new automatic weapons have been added to the civilian market since 1986 so they cost a fortune, with only 250,000 lawfully registered machine guns in the nation. I think production of automatic weapons should be legalized again.


----------



## psychotoxic (Aug 5, 2014)

when will a cure for male pattern baldness become available to the public?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

What question should I ask?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

musiclover55 said:


> What made you interested in guns?


I originally became a gun owner in 2005 when my father died. My brothers didn't want his Smith & Wesson Model 10 (.38 revolver) that was made in 1967 or '68 (based on serial number), so I ended up with it. It would end up sitting around for a number of years before I used it. Well, I did use it once in 2005 to shoot a Bible. I'm a militant Atheist and I said I'd shoot a Bible if I had one. Well, a woman from SAS sent me a Bible with her favorite sections marked and she said I could do whatever I wanted with it, so she wasn't even upset when I went through with shooting it.

Shooting a Bible proved one thing to me: .38 Special isn't very powerful at all as it stops a .38 LRN bullet quite effectively.

I was suicidal when I bought my first gun in 2008, figuring that I'd either have fun shooting it or I'd use it to kill myself. My first gun purchase was a .357 Magnum, so plenty of power to blast right though Bible or skulls.

I'm no longer suicidal and have found guns to simply be a most fascinating subject. Folks who aren't into guns think a gun is gun, but the reality is that it's an infinitely complex & fascinating subject. You could spend a lifetime learning about guns and still never know it all. That's what makes it fun -- there's always more to learn.



musiclover55 said:


> And what do you recommend for a young, single female?


You mean what gun do I recommend? I notice that you're 20, so it will be a little while before you can buy a handgun at 21. I have no idea why want a gun, but if you mean for self-defense I'd suggest a Glock 19 (compact 9mm) as one of the best overall choices for a total novice: http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/...products_id/69579/Glock+G19+G4+15+1+9mm+4.01" It's offers high-capacity in 9mm (the least expensive & most widely available centerfire ammo). Two thirds of American cops carry a Glock, with most of them packing a Glock 22 (full-size .40 caliber). A lot of people dislike .40, feeling it's too "snappy" in recoil, plus the ammo costs more.



musiclover55 said:


> Or if you're tired of being asked about guns: what's your favorite color and why?


I'm very fond of blue & black. I simply like dark, manly colors. For example, I'm probably one of the few people with black bed sheets.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

:lol

What sort of bullet would it take to penetrate through five kjv 1611 bibles? All at once, of course.

I dunno, I'm bored dude.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Do you ever voluntarily donate in some manner to charity, if so then in what form and how often? And taxes and fees are not considered donating to charity.Please do not include donations to the NRA or gun rights groups/causes....

Do you ever buy gifts for others? If so, what types of gifts, what was the occasion, and how often?

Do you ever attend social functions, family events, family reunions etc? If so, what type and how often.Please don't include online activities, gun related activities, free investment lunches, or ancient S.A.S. gatherings or BDSM encounters....

Have you ever intentionally harmed yourself, others, animals etc? If so, then how and why? Please don't include BDSM activities....

Have you ever committed a crime? If so, what type of crime, when, and how often? What were the consequences of them, if any?

How many jobs have you had in your lifetime? What kind, and for how long?

Do you have any addictions? If so, to what?

How often do you talk to others in person, other than at gun related activities? When, and what was the situation?

How often do you smile, greet, shake hands with, or hug others? What was the situation?

How many friends in the real world (not online or by phone) do you have, other than gun related ones? How often do you see them?

Have you ever loved someone? Who and why?

What good deeds have you done in your life? Please don't include gun related activities....

Have you ever believed in God? Where do you think you come from and are going to? Have you ever attended church, if so then why?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

riderless said:


> Karl
> Do you think the shyer you are, the more likely you are to use a gun to commit murder?


No. "He was a quiet man who kept to himself" is just a stereotype you get from a brain-dead media. They report that non-information as if it were news. What it means is the neighbors they interviewed didn't know a damn thing.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

WinterDave said:


> Do you ever voluntarily donate in some manner to charity, if so then in what form and how often?&#8230;.


No. Do you?



WinterDave said:


> Do you ever buy gifts for others? If so, what types of gifts, what was the occasion, and how often?


No, but then I don't have anyone to buy gifts for. In my family we simply don't do gifting, so it's not like I'm getting gifts and not reciprocating.



WinterDave said:


> Do you ever attend social functions, family events, family reunions etc?


My mother, brother, and I drove 4 hours to attend a family gathering about a week ago. It was the 85th birthday of one of our distant relatives.

I have very few close relatives, since my father was an only child. My brothers have never had any children. All my grandparents are dead. My family doesn't keep in contact with my mother's siblings -- I have an uncle in AZ who I've never met. We do occasionally visit my aunt Audrey, though she's going senile. I've met two of Audrey's daughters, but she has a son I've never met.



WinterDave said:


> Have you ever intentionally harmed yourself, others, animals etc?


No. A few years ago I had to euthanize my rat, Bruce, because he was suffering terribly, unable to eat or do anything but lay on his side waiting for death. I assume you're OK with mercy killing of a rodent.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

UltraShy said:


> No. "He was a quiet man who kept to himself" is just a stereotype you get from a brain-dead media. They report that non-information as if it were news. What it means is the neighbors they interviewed didn't know a damn thing.


 Yeah of course you're right.
I remember a New Yorkian once said to me, (when travelling overseas),
"you sure you ain't a serial killer,?you so damn quiet.."
the words stuck in my head all these years...(23 years ago)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

zonebox said:


> What sort of bullet would it take to penetrate through five kjv 1611 bibles? All at once, of course.


How about a .50 BMG. If that doesn't do it, I don't know what would.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

psychotoxic said:


> when will a cure for male pattern baldness become available to the public?


Too late for me.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

zookeeper said:


> Where do babies come from?


Back in the 1950s they were delivered by storks I hear.

Now gay couple can order up a baby from China.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

komorikun said:


> Why don't you want to travel?


I don't know. It just fails to interest me. SA would certainly play a role, but even if I didn't have SA I still can't imagine having a great desire to travel.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

How many rounds of ammunition do you own collectively? 

How's your anxiety lately?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

What's your take on Bronies?

Are you a Brony? :sus

If not, would you become one? How bout if they brought back fully automatic weapons if you did become one?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> How many rounds of ammunition do you own collectively?


I'd have take inventory to know for sure. Over 12,000 rounds I'd guess. That would include .22LR, 9mm, .38 Special, .357 Mag, .223, and 12-gauge.



Lacking Serotonin said:


> How's your anxiety lately?


Pretty much the same as usual. Parnate helps more with depression than with anxiety.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

TenYears said:


> What's your take on Bronies?


They're odd.



TenYears said:


> Are you a Brony? :sus


I'm plenty odd, but I'm not into my little pony.



TenYears said:


> If not, would you become one? How bout if they brought back fully automatic weapons if you did become one?


Full auto isn't terribly useful anyhow. It's generally impossible to stay on target & control a gun in full auto. It just leaves you with an empty magazine in about 2 seconds. Given the cost of ammo, it ridiculously expensive to fire in full auto.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

What do you think about Republicans?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

komorikun said:


> How come you hardly ever post anymore? Did you get sick of this forum?


I regularly post. It's just that most of my posts are on the meds forum & Society & Culture.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I was constantly editing my original post and adding questions for Karl.So he probably missed a lot of them after reading my original post.My fault, not Karl's....

Have you ever committed a crime? If so, what type of crime, when, and how often? What were the consequences of them, if any?

How many jobs have you had in your lifetime? What kind, and for how long?

Do you have any addictions? If so, to what?

How often do you talk to others in person, other than at gun related activities? When, and what was the situation?

What chores do you typically do around the house?

What do you like to eat for meals, snacks etc? How are they prepared? Do you ever order out?

How often do you smile, greet, shake hands with, or hug others? What was the situation?

How many friends in the real world (not online or by phone) do you have, other than gun related ones? How often do you see them?

Have you ever loved someone? Who and why?

What good deeds have you done in your life? Please do not include gun related activities....

Have you ever believed in God? Where do you think you come from and are going to? Have you ever attended church, if so then why? 
[FONT=&quot]
[FONT=&quot]What are your top ten[FONT=&quot] favorite movie[FONT=&quot]s?

[FONT=&quot]Do you do any type of exercise?

[FONT=&quot]What type of health insurance do you have, and will you switch to [FONT=&quot]'Obamacare'?

[FONT=&quot]Have you ever cried in the past ten years? If so then why?

[FONT=&quot]Do you ever feel lonely, depressed, and scared at times? When and why?

[FONT=&quot]Have you ever been bullied verbally or physically? If so then when and how?

[FONT=&quot]Have you ever been assaulted? If [FONT=&quot]so[/FONT], please describe....

[FONT=&quot]Have you ever paid for sex? If so, please describe....

[FONT=&quot]Do you still wish that you had been aborted, and had never lived?

[FONT=&quot]Do you hate/dislike anyone? Who and why?

[FONT=&quot]What [FONT=&quot]will you do if your mother passes away one day[FONT=&quot]?[FONT=&quot] How will your life change?

[FONT=&quot]Do you ever plan to move from where you live now? Why, and to where?

[FONT=&quot]Have you ever [FONT=&quot]been sent to a mental hospital? Voluntarily or [FONT=&quot]against[/FONT] your will?

[FONT=&quot]Do you ever take vacations[FONT=&quot]? To where and why?

[FONT=&quot]How much money would you be willing to spend on an ailing person or pet, in order t[FONT=&quot]o save them? If it was coming out of your [FONT=&quot]wallet?

[FONT=&quot]Have you ever been in a car accident? Was it your fault, w[FONT=&quot]as anyone hurt? Please describe....

[FONT=&quot]Have you ever been betrayed by others? How an[FONT=&quot]d why?

[FONT=&quot]Have [FONT=&quot]you ever been 'dumped' by friends? How and why?

[FONT=&quot]Do you have any interactions with your neighbors? Wave, say hello, have feuds etc? How and why?

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]Do people ever try to exploit/take advantage of you? How [FONT=&quot]and why?

[FONT=&quot]How often are you sick or in [FONT=&quot]any type of pain? How and why?

[FONT=&quot]Hav[FONT=&quot]e you ever been cheated by people or businesses? How and why?

[FONT=&quot]If an S.A.S. member that you knew, [FONT=&quot]ever[/FONT] stopped by your home without notice, would you offer them food and lodging? [FONT=&quot]If so, and fo[FONT=&quot]r how lon[FONT=&quot]g?

[FONT=&quot]Where do you shop for groceries and what do you buy?

[FONT=&quot]What [FONT=&quot]medications, vitamins, and supplements do you take? What amount and how often?

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]What alcoholic beverages do you drink? What amount and h[FONT=&quot]ow often?

[FONT=&quot]Would you like to [FONT=&quot]repeat[/FONT] your life over again?[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]How often do you vote?

[FONT=&quot]What advice would the present day you, give to the you when you were ten years old?[/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT] [/FONT][/FONT] [/FONT][/FONT] [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT] [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT] [/FONT][/FONT] [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT] [/FONT] [/FONT][/FONT] [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT] [/FONT]


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

How is your mother doing?


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

UltraShy said:


> I'd also like to get a .45 caliber 1911 & a Beretta 92A1.


*bro fist* not a gun owner currently but if I ever did those two would be in my top picks.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WinterDave said:


> Do you ever voluntarily donate in some manner to charity


 Not to derail Karl's thread or anything but adding to his response to this question, I'd like to know why poor people never donate everything they have to charity? After all, that would be the best way to prove you really mean it. If they're so passionate about it, they shouldn't mind suffering for a good cause.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I was actually curious about what got you into guns myself, but see it was answered.

What do you think of the FN P90? Always thought it was a cool gun. Watching a video that thing sure eats through ammo when on automatic though. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FN_P90 and 



 . I'm pretty sure that is a 50 round magazine that it eats through in seconds


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Not to derail Karl's thread or anything but adding to his response to this question, I'd like to know why poor people never donate everything they have to charity? After all, that would be the best way to prove you really mean it. If they're so passionate about it, they shouldn't mind suffering for a good cause.


Ummm, if people are poor, then wouldn't it stand to reason that they probably wouldn't have a lot of excess valuables to donate to charity....

Kind of like a person who could not swim, refusing to donate their 'Life Preserver' to charity when they were stranded at sea.... :stu


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WinterDave said:


> Ummm, if people are poor, then wouldn't it stand to reason that they probably wouldn't have a lot of excess valuables to donate to charity....
> 
> Kind of like a person who could not swim, refusing to donate their 'Life Preserver' to charity when they were stranded at sea.... :stu


 Right. It would just prove they're really serious about being charitable. They're always on about people who have money to burn not giving money away like it's free. Well, they clearly know that money doesn't grow on trees because they don't give what little bit of it they have away, do they? Just because you have more of it doesn't mean it has less value to you.

And by the way, if you're stranded at sea, it doesn't matter if you can swim or not because if you end up in the water with no life preserver (and most importantly, no boat), swimming isn't going to help anyway unless you're within a few feet of shore.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Just because you have more of it doesn't mean it has less value to you.


Yes it does. If you give a millionaire $1000 it won't have much of an effect on his life; that $1000 is just a drop in the bucket compared to what he already has. If you give the same $1000 to a starving homeless person they will get much more out of it than a millionaire. They'll be able to eat and possibly get shelter for at least a month. The income needed to get adequate levels of food, clothing, and shelter is much more valuable than income above that level. Once you get above the poverty level additional money has a declining rate of marginal utility.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

Karl: which medications have you used? Which ones are you currently on?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Morpheus said:


> Yes it does. If you give a millionaire $1000 it won't have much of an effect on his life; that $1000 is just a drop in the bucket compared to what he already has.


 Clearly it means more to him than it does to you. And if it was your money, you'd have a right to decide how much it was worth to you.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> What do you think about Republicans?


I don't like them as they're wrong on so many issues, but I have to vote for them as they're they generally support gun rights.

Dems & Reps are two piles of crap and they both stink.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

slyfox said:


> What do you think of the FN P90? Always thought it was a cool gun. Watching a video that thing sure eats through ammo when on automatic though. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FN_P90 and
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm pretty sure that is a 50 round magazine that it eats through in seconds


Had to look it up as I'm not familiar with it. One hell of a hideously ugly gun. Looks like a cool toy, though still f'ing ugly. I personally think 1911 pistols are are most attractive guns of all time. The Beretta 92-series pistol also has a great deal of style. I also tend to find revolvers very stylish.

I don't think any automatic weapon is really practical in how quickly they waste ammo, even if I do support the right to own automatic weapons. Once you're out of ammo you're left with an expensive paper weight.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Amocholes said:


> How is your mother doing?


She's 85 and doing fine for that age. Unfortunately, that means in a state of physical & mental decline. I worry about her well being, like will she take her pills properly. I put them all in a weekly pill reminder where you have a different compartment for each day of the week, though she got confused and double-dosed one day recently not realizing what day it was. Things like that concern me and I know more problem will crop up with the passage of time.

At least her mind is basically intact, unlike her sister (my aunt) who's 83 and who's clearly lost it.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Do you like to push Karts Karl?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Hush7 said:


> Is your name really Karl? I think I'd like to call you Robert or Richard or some other R name. I don't know why, you just seem like a person with a R name. Maybe your middle name or last name starts with a R? Hmm... Hope you're having a nice week Mr. R.


Yes, it's always been Karl. Why would I make that up?:stu

My middle name is John because my parents lacked creativity, and were into recycling names. Also that middle name of my late brother.

My oldest brother -- age 61 -- is Robert, though he goes by Bob.

I PMed her with my real last name & phone #. I have nothing to hide.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Morpheus said:


> Karl: which medications have you used? Which ones are you currently on?


Meds I'm currently on:
-Parnate
-Xanax
-bisoprolol
-Lipitor
-ipratropium nasal spray
-Vicodin PRN for low back pain
-naproxen PRN for low back pain
-AndroGel
-Saphris (as a sleep aid)

Meds I tried:

Odds are I'll miss some as the list is so extensive, but here's everything I've tried as far as I can remember.
-Latuda
-Zyprexa
-Ability
-Ambien
-Lunesta
-Rozerem
-doxepin
-amitriptyline
-imipramine
-Ultram
-Flonse & Nasonex
-Paxil
-Prozac
-Provigil & NuVigil
-Concerta
-Adderall & Vyvanse & pure dextramphetamine
-Zoloft
-Luvox
-Celexa
-Lexapro
-Cymblata
-Cialis
-Axiron
-Lamictal
-Neurontin
-Lyrica
-Seroquel
-Trazodone


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Who paid for all of the guns you currently own?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

redstar312 said:


> Who paid for all of the guns you currently own?


I did.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

Considering you're Libertarian. How do you expect people who cannot afford mental healthcare to get the help they need? If I can't afford medication or therapy what should happen to me? Do you think I deserve to become homeless because I can't afford "help"?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

WinterDave said:


> I was constantly editing my original post and adding questions for Karl.So he probably missed a lot of them after reading my original post.My fault, not Karl's&#8230;.


I'll try to cover most of it, but you really went wild, Dave. It was "Ask Karl anything," not "Ask Karl EVERYTHING!"



WinterDave said:


> How many jobs have you had in your lifetime? What kind, and for how long?


No "real" employment. Paper route at ages 12-13. Working with late brother in his lawn care/snow removal business as a teen.



WinterDave said:


> Do you have any addictions? If so, to what?


Yes, to junk food.



WinterDave said:


> How often do you talk to others in person, other than at gun related activities? When, and what was the situation?


Rarely, as they'd have in initiate the conversation.



WinterDave said:


> What chores do you typically do around the house?


Laundry, taking out the trash, grocery shopping, food preparation, etc...



WinterDave said:


> Do you ever order out?


No. Too damn expensive + I don't like making orders with my SA.



WinterDave said:


> How often do you smile, greet, shake hands with, or hug others? What was the situation?


In my family we don't hug. Hugging outside of a romantic setting is totally foreign & uncomfortable to me. I don't smile & shake hands normally -- I'm not a used car salesman!



WinterDave said:


> How many friends in the real world (not online or by phone) do you have, other than gun related ones? How often do you see them?


I had Patty, but she unfortunately went MIA.



WinterDave said:


> Have you ever loved someone? Who and why?


I assume you've heard the story of Lisa before. I met her in 1998 & lost her to another man in 1999. Still kicking myself in the a** for letting her get away.



WinterDave said:


> What good deeds have you done in your life?


I take the best care I can of my elderly mother. I don't go running around seeking to do good deeds -- I've never claimed to a be a saint.



WinterDave said:


> Have you ever believed in God? Where do you think you come from and are going to? Have you ever attended church, if so then why?


No, never believe in any god. Used to believe in Santa & the Easter Bunny. We never went to church when I was a kid, so I was never indoctrinated in such nonsense.



WinterDave said:


> [FONT=&quot]
> [FONT=&quot]What are your top ten[FONT=&quot] favorite movie[FONT=&quot]s?


I'm not into movies.



WinterDave said:


> Do you do any type of exercise?


Walking, but haven't been motivated to do much walking this year.



WinterDave said:


> What type of health insurance do you have, and will you switch to ObamaCare


I already have an ObamaCare policy from Common Ground Healthcare Cooperative. I have a gold level package of coverage & they're paying a ton of money for my meds. My AndroGel would retail for $5,000 a year and my Parnate they claim to be valued at near $2,900 for a 90-day supply. Two meds alone more than make up for the $422 monthly premium.



WinterDave said:


> I was constantly editing my original post and adding questions for Karl.So he probably missed a lot of them after reading my original post.My fault, not Karl's&#8230;.


I'll try to cover most of it, but you really went wild, Dave. It was "Ask Karl anything," not "Ask Karl EVERYTHING!"



WinterDave said:


> How many jobs have you had in your lifetime? What kind, and for how long?


No "real" employment. Paper route at ages 12-13. Working with late brother in his lawn care/snow removal business as a teen.



WinterDave said:


> Do you have any addictions? If so, to what?


Yes, to junk food.



WinterDave said:


> How often do you talk to others in person, other than at gun related activities? When, and what was the situation?


Rarely, as they'd have in initiate the conversation.



WinterDave said:


> What chores do you typically do around the house?


Laundry, taking out the trash, grocery shopping, food preparation, etc...



WinterDave said:


> Do you ever order out?


No. Too damn expensive + I don't like making orders with my SA.



WinterDave said:


> How often do you smile, greet, shake hands with, or hug others? What was the situation?


In my family we don't hug. Hugging outside of a romantic setting is totally foreign & uncomfortable to me. I don't smile & shake hands normally -- I'm not a used car salesman!



WinterDave said:


> How many friends in the real world (not online or by phone) do you have, other than gun related ones? How often do you see them?


I had Patty, but she unfortunately went MIA.



WinterDave said:


> Have you ever loved someone? Who and why?


I assume you've heard the story of Lisa before. I met her in 1998 & lost her to another man in 1999. Still kicking myself in the a** for letting her get away.



WinterDave said:


> What good deeds have you done in your life?


I take the best care I can of my elderly mother. I don't go running around seeking to do good deeds -- I've never claimed to a be a saint.



WinterDave said:


> Have you ever believed in God? Where do you think you come from and are going to? Have you ever attended church, if so then why?


No, never believe in any god. Used to believe in Santa & the Easter Bunny. We never went to church when I was a kid, so I was never indoctrinated in such nonsense.



WinterDave said:


> Do you do any type of exercise?


Walking, but haven't been motivated to do much walking this year.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Arkiasis said:


> Considering you're Libertarian. How do you expect people who cannot afford mental healthcare to get the help they need? If I can't afford medication or therapy what should happen to me? Do you think I deserve to become homeless because I can't afford "help"?


In the US there's SSI & Medicaid for that situation.

You live in Canada -- don't they offer "free" health care to all citizens such as yourself?

I'd note that in a libertarian world, I'd get to take any damn drug I wanted and not have to kiss some MD's a** to get it. Thus I could get potent CNS depressants to relax my anxiety like barbs & Quaaludes & opioids and play around with them to see if anything can give me the relief I deserve. The DEA, FDA, and medical community instead conspire to keep me miserable with "safe" drugs.:roll


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

WinterDave said:


> Have you ever been bullied verbally or physically? If so then when and how?


I was endlessly tormented by bullies during all my years in school. Being fat & shy is a combination that attracts bullies like moths to a flame.



WinterDave said:


> [FONT=&quot]Have you ever been assaulted? If [FONT=&quot]so, please describe&#8230;.


Not not as an adult. By above mentioned bullies, yes.



WinterDave said:


> Have you ever paid for sex? If so, please describe&#8230;.


No.



WinterDave said:


> [FONT=&quot]Do you still wish that you had been aborted, and had never lived?


Yes



WinterDave said:


> [FONT=&quot]Do you hate/dislike anyone? Who and why?


I'm not fond of gun-grabbers.



WinterDave said:


> [FONT=&quot]What [FONT=&quot]will you do if your mother passes away one day[FONT=&quot]?[FONT=&quot] How will your life change?


I prefer not thinking about that. Then I'd have literally no one to talk to and be even more alone.

[FONT=&quot]Do you ever plan to move from where you live now? Why, and to where?



WinterDave said:


> [FONT=&quot]Have you ever [FONT=&quot]been sent to a mental hospital? Voluntarily or [FONT=&quot]against your will?


Two months against my will at age 13. They couldn't ID SA even when it bites then on the a**! This has shaped by view of mental health care: it totally sucks. I got locked up with a bunch of f'ing animals; didn't see any care.



WinterDave said:


> Do you ever take vacations[FONT=&quot]? To where and why?


Never.



WinterDave said:


> [FONT=&quot]How much money would you be willing to spend on an ailing person or pet, in order t[FONT=&quot]o save them? If it was coming out of your [FONT=&quot]wallet?


Given that my pets have been rats, I wouldn't be willing to spend anything to save them. They're lovable little critters, each with a unique personality, but vets can't really do anything for small rodents. Vets will euthanize them if you're too much of a sissy to do the job yourself.

I have power of attorney for healthcare over my mother. I don't support keeping someone alive unless they can live with some quality of life. I don't support extraordinary measures that do nothing but postpone death & prolong suffering.



WinterDave said:


> [FONT=&quot]Have you ever been in a car accident? Was it your fault, w[FONT=&quot]as anyone hurt? Please describe&#8230;.


Yeah, I rear-ended a car. They suffered a broken bumper. My Chevy suffered extensive damage.

[FONT=&quot]Have you ever been betrayed by others? How an[FONT=&quot]d why?



WinterDave said:


> [FONT=&quot]Have [FONT=&quot]you ever been 'dumped' by friends? How and why?


Tends not to happen as I'd need to have friends in the first place.



WinterDave said:


> [FONT=&quot]Do you have any interactions with your neighbors? Wave, say hello, have feuds etc? How and why?


No feuds. The folks next door (around age 70) are quite nice and will drop off excess vegetables they have from the garden and things like that. I know Michael is an NRA member and a fan of my door display. Finally met Dennis who lives across the street. He seems quite nice.



WinterDave said:


> Do people ever try to exploit/take advantage of you? How [FONT=&quot]and why?


Again, I'd have to know people first for that to happen.

[FONT=&quot]How often are you sick or in [FONT=&quot]any type of pain? How and why?



WinterDave said:


> [FONT=&quot]If an S.A.S. member that you knew, [FONT=&quot]ever stopped by your home without notice, would you offer them food and lodging? [FONT=&quot]If so, and fo[FONT=&quot]r how lon[FONT=&quot]g?


I doubt anybody would want to stay around here. We don't exactly have luxurious accommodations. We make Motel 6 look real attractive by comparison. Realistically, no SAS member if going to show up at my door when most aren't even brave enough to call me.



WinterDave said:


> [FONT=&quot]Where do you shop for groceries and what do you buy?


I buy substantially all of my groceries at Aldi -- great prices; I highly recommend them. You seriously want my shopping list too?



WinterDave said:


> [FONT=&quot]What [FONT=&quot]medications, vitamins, and supplements do you take? What amount and how often?


Already covered what meds I currently take & what I tried in a prior question, but he's what I normally take in a day.

-Parnate (up to 200mg); script is for 12 pills a day.
-Xanax: script if for 4mg daily
-bisoprolol 10mg once a day
-Lipitor 10mg once a day
-Lovaza 1 gram daily
-aspirin 81mg daily
-muti-vitamin once a day
-AndroGel 1% 5 grams daily
-iprotropium nasal spray as needed -- it's for my snot faucet of a nose; use whatever it takes to stop the runny nose.
-Saphris 10mg when I want to sleep.



WinterDave said:


> [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]What alcoholic beverages do you drink? What amount and h[FONT=&quot]ow often?


Franzia chardonnay in 5L boxes (12.5% alc.). A box lasts about 10 days or so.



WinterDave said:


> [FONT=&quot]How often do you vote?


In every election without exception. I'm on the permanent absentee list (as if my mother). I take my civic duties seriously.



WinterDave said:


> [FONT=&quot]What advice would the present day you, give to the you when you were ten years old?


Be sure to get on SS disability for SA as soon as you turn 18 and collect a lifetime of thousand dollar monthly checks for doing nothing.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> I PMed her with my real last name & phone #. I have nothing to hide.


You gave me your phone number a while back too, btw.... What's up with that? It's not a good idea to be giving out your real identity on the internet, you know.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

@UltraShy What age did you lose your virginity?
What is your favorite cuisine?
How many different states have you lived in?



arnie said:


> You gave me your phone number a while back too, btw.... What's up with that? It's not a good idea to be giving out your real identity on the internet, you know.


You should feel special. I never got a number. :b


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> I did.


Given that you do not work, how did you get the money needed to pay for thousands, if not tens of thousands of dollars' worth of guns and ammunition?


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

What is your primary source of income?

Do you support social welfare programs like medicaid and social security?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

If someone wanted to call you, yet they only spoke once between 5 minute intervals, would you still talk to them over the phone?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

coeur_brise said:


> If someone wanted to call you, yet they only spoke once between 5 minute intervals, would you still talk to them over the phone?


Sure, why not?

I'd suggest alcohol consumption before calling me; it's used to relax by most who call & it appears to work.

Ross (Roscoe) stone cold sober is the all time winner when it comes to phone calls. Ross has no problem with talking for 3 full hours regularly. He's quite interesting.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Morpheus said:


> What is your primary source of income?
> 
> Do you support social welfare programs like medicaid and social security?


My primary source of income is prudently invested inherited assets, including IRAs (from what I must take RMDs -- required minimum distributions -- each year). Substantially all of my assets are invested in Vanguard mutual funds. I highly recommend Vanguard for their ultra-low costs (which result in superior long-term performance).

Yes, I generally support Medicaid & Social Security. Yeah, I know you're shocked to hear a libertarian say that.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

redstar312 said:


> Given that you do not work, how did you get the money needed to pay for thousands, if not tens of thousands of dollars' worth of guns and ammunition?


I live a *very* thrifty lifestyle. Firearms about the only luxury I splurge on.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

arnie said:


> You gave me your phone number a while back too, btw.... What's up with that? It's not a good idea to be giving out your real identity on the internet, you know.


Why not? Because some silly authority say so? It's perfectly safe. I'm a armed middle-aged man, not some 14-year-old girl who needs to worry about predators.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Do you know Carl the Llama!??!


Nope, never heard of him, so I don't know if that's an insult or not.



W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Is there someone that constantly says "Kaaaaaarrrl!" to you?


No, and I'd smack them if they did.



W A N D E R L U S T said:


> What's your ideal car?


One that gets from point A to B without breaking down. I'm not big on cars.



W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Would you get a barb haircut and keep it for 10 years if someone donated a quarter of a million to the charity of your choice? And you have to flaunt it, no hiding it. And you can't say the charity is you either.


With how little hair nature has left me with, a buzz cut is about all one can do.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

mezzoforte said:


> @UltraShy What age did you lose your virginity?


 22



mezzoforte said:


> What is your favorite cuisine?


Italian



mezzoforte said:


> How many different states have you lived in?


Wisconsin only.



mezzoforte said:


> ou should feel special. I never got a number. :b


I PMed her with my full real name & number. I have nothing to hide.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

coeur_brise said:


> How frugal is Karl? How much money or assets do you have in the bank?


My bank account balance is not high at all. Substantially all of my assets are invested in Vanguard mutual funds.



coeur_brise said:


> Do you feel the same as when you joined or happier since you've joined SAS?


I guess I'm probably happier than I was in 2002 in some ways. (Join dates of early members are inaccurate.)



coeur_brise said:


> When was the last time you met up with an SAS member?


It's been a very long time. I met Alissa in September 2011. I knew Anne between Sept 2008 to Feb 2009, though she was bat s*** crazy, a fact confirmed by others I've talked to, so that's not just my own unsupported opinion.



coeur_brise said:


> Do you have any money-saving tips?


Sure:
-shop Aldi for groceries (excellent generics & they back then with a guarantee)
-invest with Vanguard for the lowest costs in the investment industry
-never pay credit card interest
-compares prices before you buy -- very easy to do online.
-Don't buy it unless you really need it; try to bargain on price if you must buy something.
-understand the difference between needs & wants.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

komorikun said:


> How many women have you slept with? Where did you meet them?


BDSM activities (spanking specifically) doesn't automatically lead to sex.

Back in the 1990s I ran endless ads in local papers, plus papers in Madison & Chicago.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

musiclover55 said:


> I'm jumping on the gun bandwagon since that's all I remember about you:
> 
> What made you interested in guns? *And what do you recommend for a young, single female?*
> 
> Or if you're tired of being asked about guns: what's your favorite color and why?


Are you serious about wanting a gun? If so, I'd suggest renting a variety of guns to see what feels best to you & fits your hand best. For example, while I'd like a Beretta 92A1, it's got a gigantic grip that most women would absolutely hate due to their vastly smaller hand size.

Here's what my local gun shop has for rent as an example: http://www.fletcherarms.com/gun-rental/


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> Are you serious about wanting a gun? If so, I'd suggest renting a variety of guns to see what feels best to you & fits your hand best. For example, while I'd like a Beretta 92A1, it's got a gigantic grip that most women would absolutely hate due to their vastly smaller hand size.
> 
> Here's what my local gun shop has for rent as an example: http://www.fletcherarms.com/gun-rental/


Yeah, it'd be cool to try some different ones at the gun range or whatever. Actually, I think there's one around the corner from where I live lol.

And I've never actually shot a gun before (honestly, was never interested in guns until recently), but since I'm probably gonna be living on my own after I get my bachelors (and possibly States away from family), I should have some sort of protection in the house.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> I live a *very* thrifty lifestyle. Firearms about the only luxury I splurge on.


That doesn't answer the question. Given that your income is zero, how did you get the money needed to "splurge" on firearms?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Have you heard of the character Burt Gummer from the Tremors movies? If so, what do you think of him? I like the character, but he makes gun enthusiasts seem crazy.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

UltraShy said:


> I was inspired by the ask a male/ask a female threads.
> 
> Here's your chance to ask a mature & unique male about anything. I'll do my best to answer.
> 
> Karl


I was wondering about your name but you have posted it in this thread.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

How did you get into BDSM?


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> Yes, I generally support Medicaid & Social Security. Yeah, I know you're shocked to hear a libertarian say that.


That means you're not a libertarian.


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

UltraShy said:


> Here's your chance to ask a mature & unique male about anything. I'll do my best to answer.
> 
> Karl


What, in your own words, makes you unique Karl?


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

Are you still friends with Lenny?


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

Karl Marx? 

Why do you hate capitalism so much man?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

redstar312 said:


> Given that your income is zero, how did you get the money needed to "splurge" on firearms?


My income isn't zero. My tax return shows my income to be around $32,000 for 2013. The largest potion of that would be RMDs from inherited IRAs, plus distributions from mutual funds.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

dontwaitupforme said:


> How did you get into BDSM?


Spanking has always interested me. It's on par with asking a gay person, "so how'd you know you were gay." It's one of those things you just know at a very early age.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lone Drifter said:


> What, in your own words, makes you unique Karl?


I do things as I wish without consulting others on what I should do. I don't follow trends or care about about fads.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Morpheus said:


> That means you're not a libertarian.


What it means is I'm not the most extreme libertarian around. And yet, so many lefties on this board think I'm an extremist crackpot for not supporting a $15 minimum wage. I just can't win.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

CowGoMoo said:


> Karl Marx?
> 
> Why do you hate capitalism so much man?


I'm quite a fan of capitalism. I have a degree in finance, which has capitalism at its core. I'm part owner of something like 10,000 companies worldwide by way of index mutual funds.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Do you actually use the Obama phones you have collected?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> redstar312 said:
> 
> 
> > Given that your income is zero, how did you get the money needed to "splurge" on firearms?
> ...


So, basically, your mother bought them for you.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> What it means is I'm not the most extreme libertarian around.


It means you're not a libertarian at all, because you support the existence of the welfare state. You sound more like a moderate Republican.



> And yet, so many lefties on this board think I'm an extremist crackpot for not supporting a $15 minimum wage. I just can't win.


Do you want to abolish the minimum wage? Libertarians do. If not, at what level do you think the minimum wage should be?

Just because you're not a leftist doesn't mean you're a libertarian. Obama doesn't support raising the minimum wage to $15, either, he wants a smaller increase.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> Do you actually use the Obama phones you have collected?


Yes


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

redstar312 said:


> So, basically, your mother bought them for you.


No. My last gun was put on my credit card, my Quicksilver Visa that earns 1.5% cash back on all purchases. My net worth is $1.7M. I can pretty much buy any gun I want at that level, don't you think?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Morpheus said:


> Do you want to abolish the minimum wage? Libertarians do. If not, at what level do you think the minimum wage should be?
> 
> Just because you're not a leftist doesn't mean you're a libertarian. Obama doesn't support raising the minimum wage to $15, either, he wants a smaller increase.


No, I have no desire to abolish the minimum wage since it's pretty meaningless anyhow. It's below the market wage, making it effectively pointless. Every political test scores me very clearly as a right libertarian.

Minimum wage just isn't an issue I have any real passion about. Other libertarian issues that actually matter interest me vastly more: gun rights, drug war, prisons filled to the brim with non-violent drug offenders, playing world cop, right to die, etc...


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> No. My last gun was put on my credit card, my Quicksilver Visa that earns 1.5% cash back on all purchases. My net worth is $1.7M. I can pretty much buy any gun I want at that level, don't you think?


That wasn't a question. Your "income" comes from investments, which were made using an inheritance. By your own admission, you have never worked, and thus have never earned any of the $1.7 million you claim to be worth. So, basically, everything you have was given to you by your parents.

I do have another question, though. Given that you have not earned any of the money you have and have never worked, why do you feel that your opinions on the state of America's finances are more valid than that of a typical college student?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Do you think a corporation can realistically be trusted to self regulate?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> No. My last gun was put on my credit card, my Quicksilver Visa that earns 1.5% cash back on all purchases. My net worth is $1.7M. I can pretty much buy any gun I want at that level, don't you think?


Last time I heard your net worth mentioned it was like $1.3M, damn you must be raking in the dough on your investments!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> Yes


You don't care that you're scamming the system with the Obama phones?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> Last time I heard your net worth mentioned it was like $1.3M, damn you must be raking in the dough on your investments!


That would be some very old information, Keith. My portfolio is actually quite conservative with much of it invested in short-term investment grade bonds.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

nubly said:


> You don't care that you're scamming the system with the Obama phones?


Nope. The system has been scamming me long enough.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

redstar312 said:


> That wasn't a question. Your "income" comes from investments, which were made using an inheritance. By your own admission, you have never worked, and thus have never earned any of the $1.7 million you claim to be worth. *So, basically, everything you have was given to you by your parents.*


Yeah, it's thrilling to have a dead father & dead brother.:roll I'd have $2M more if my other brother dropped dead too, leaving me all alone in life. Add in another $1M for the death of my mother and this death thing is just f'ing dandy. You insult me for the death of my relatives, which is about as low as you can possibly go.:mum



redstar312 said:


> I do have another question, though. Given that you have not earned any of the money you have and have never worked, why do you feel that your opinions on the state of America's finances are more valid than that of a typical college student?


You have quite an opinion on America's finances and you're not even American! At least I am. I have a degree in finance and some 20 years of real world investment experience. I file rather complicated tax returns for myself & my elderly mother (who can't do so on her own). I assisted my late father & late brother with their exceedingly complex self-employed tax returns while they were alive. I think it's fair to say I know more about the US tax code than most people, especially those who've never filed a tax return such as a student. Or a Canadian, who I presume, has never filed a US tax return (you'll note that I don't comment on the Canadian tax code with with I'm not familiar). I limit my comments to the US tax code with which I'm intimately familiar.

We could discuss this further by phone. I'll PM you with my name & number again. Yes, I know you once called asked my mother for "UltraShy" at 1AM! We could have a lovely chat if you'd ask for Karl at a more normal hour.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> Do you think a corporation can realistically be trusted to self regulate?


No, but I think the free market will help regulate them. Consider that WorldCom committed the biggest financial fraud in history by making up some $9 billion in profits that never existed all under the watchful eye of the SEC.

Before the SEC existed, investors knew that financial statements could be -- and often were -- fairy tales. Back then they demanded that companies pay out substantially all income as dividends -- as you can't fake cash payouts. Then the income tax came along and it became prudent to retain earnings (no taxation) as opposed to paying them out as dividers (highly taxed). Every since corporations have been rataining earnings and pissing the money away on stupid projects that fail to make economic sense. That's the reality of income taxes.

Which is better proof that a company is profitable -- payments of cold hard cash or inept regulators at the FCC who can't see billions in fraud even if it were to bite them on the a**!?!


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

can you shoot clay pigeon?

should I get an accuracy international?

how can i get my hands on an AK-47?

How important is the time value of money when making a decision?


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Could you have stopped Jeffrey Dahmer ?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> Yeah, it's thrilling to have a dead father & dead brother.:roll I'd have $2M more if my other brother dropped dead too, leaving me all alone in life. Add in another $1M for the death of my mother and this death thing is just f'ing dandy. You insult me for the death of my relatives, which is about as low as you can possibly go.:mum
> 
> You have quite an opinion on America's finances and you're not even American! At least I am. I have a degree in finance and some 20 years of real world investment experience. I file rather complicated tax returns for myself & my elderly mother (who can't do so on her own). I assisted my late father & late brother with their exceedingly complex self-employed tax returns while they were alive. I think it's fair to say I know more about the US tax code than most people, especially those who've never filed a tax return such as a student. Or a Canadian, who I presume, has never filed a US tax return (you'll note that I don't comment on the Canadian tax code with with I'm not familiar). I limit my comments to the US tax code with which I'm intimately familiar.
> 
> We could discuss this further by phone. I'll PM you with my name & number again. Yes, I know you once called asked my mother for "UltraShy" at 1AM! We could have a lovely chat if you'd ask for Karl at a more normal hour.


At no point did I "insult" you. Pointing out that you have never earned anything that you have as you have never worked for any of it is not an insult. It is a plain statement of fact.

And no, doing your taxes does not give you insight into the state of the nation's finances, certainly no more than anyone else. It definitely does not give you the right to be arrogant and condescending to anyone else.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> Could you have stopped Jeffrey Dahmer ?


No, now could we please stick to serious questions, please. He lived about 8 miles from me and did his crimes when I was a child.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Omgblood said:


> can you shoot clay pigeon?


I can, but I'm a total novice who misses almost every time. I'm embarrassingly bad at it. I have infinitely more experience with handguns. Shotgunning is totally different, with a moving target & swinging a gun. I'm vastly better with handguns where I can nail a stationary target.



Omgblood said:


> should I get an accuracy international?


I didn't know what that was, so I looked it up. Evidently it's a sniper rifle. If you have the money & the passion for such guns then I guess so. I personally would not as I'm really into handguns and lack any interest in such rifles. My only rifle experience is with an AR-15, where I found that it doesn't take any experience (or real skill) to hit a 12" target at 200 yards.



Omgblood said:


> how can i get my hands on an AK-47?


Here's an AK-47 for $520: http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/...805-N+GP+WASR-10+HI-CAP+30+1+7.62x39mm+16.25"

If you're in the US you can easily access AK variants & they're pretty damn cheap.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

redstar312 said:


> At no point did I "insult" you. Pointing out that you have never earned anything that you have as you have never worked for any of it is not an insult. It is a plain statement of fact.
> 
> And no, doing your taxes does not give you insight into the state of the nation's finances, certainly no more than anyone else. It definitely does not give you the right to be arrogant and condescending to anyone else.


I have a vested interest in America's finances as a voter & US taxpayer.

I never meant to be arrogant or condescending to anyone else, and I don't think I was. I still find it interesting that a Canadian is so deeply concerned with US finances. I couldn't care less about Canadian government finances as they have no impact on me.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> I have a vested interest in America's finances as a voter & US taxpayer.
> 
> I never meant to be arrogant or condescending to anyone else, and I don't think I was. I still find it interesting that a Canadian is so deeply concerned with US finances. I couldn't care less about Canadian government finances as they have no impact on me.


The American market/finances affects Canada as it is our largest trading partner. American finances, politics and foreign policy affects most of the world so whether or not we live there it is unfortunately relevant to our lives too.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> The American market/finances affects Canada as it is out largest trading partner. American finances, politics and foreign policy affects most of the world so whether or not we live there it is unfortunately relavant to our lives too.


OK, you make a valid point.

I never thought of it like that since the inverse isn't true. Americans, for the most part, couldn't care less what happens in Canada because it doesn't effect them in the least.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Are you ultra shy in real life, Karl?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Darktower776 said:


> Are you ultra shy in real life, Karl?


Sadly, yes.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Persephone The Dread said:


> froyo?
> 
> I'm only asking this question because I like the contraction. I've actually never tried frozen yoghurt and didn't know it existed until maybe a year ago.


I personally go with ice cream.


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

I would be interested to know if you're a devotee of any particular philosopher or school of thought. You seem like you would like Schopenhauer. If I can encapsulate your general views adequately you are a: politically non-interventionist, moderate capitalist, rationalist, nihilist leaning, pro-choice and pro-gun enthusiast. Anyway, your posts are interesting.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't know why but for months I read Ultrashy as Ultra Trashy.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

blc1 said:


> I would be interested to know if you're a devotee of any particular philosopher or school of thought. You seem like you would like Schopenhauer.


No, I never read any philosophy. Till just now I never even heard the name Schopenhauer.

I'm a free-thinker who comes up with my opinions & views entirely on my own. I'm a rational being who can think for myself. I would never want to be a follower who believes something because somebody told me to believe it.

It really drives me nuts when certain SAS members accuse me of being a parrot for the NRA, when my views are entirely my own. I don't look to the NRA or any other authority to decide what I believe. They think the NRA is extreme when what they don't realize is that the NRA always presents watered-down views such as to not offend their more moderate members. Hard core "gun nuts" like me go much further than anything the NRA would dare to state.

I'm glad you find posts interesting. Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

komorikun said:


> I don't know why but for months I read Ultrashy as Ultra Trashy.


You gotta admit Ultra Shy makes a lot more sense on an SA forum than would Ultra Trashy.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

When you retire, what would you like to do?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

zonebox said:


> When you retire, what would you like to do?


Seeing how I don't have a job, I have nothing to retire from. My idea of utopia is living out in the country where my back yard can be used as a shooting range.

I know a SAS member who lives on a 200 acre farm and "going to the range" simply means walking out the door for him. I'm quite jealous.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

What's the coolest gun that you own?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Darktower776 said:


> What's the coolest gun that you own?


It really depends on what I'm in the mood to shoot. My most exotic looking gun would be a Volquartsen .22LR bullseye pistol:

https://www.volquartsen.com/products/998-lightweight


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Did you remember a user by the name of staplemustard from a long time ago on here?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Buerhle said:


> Did you remember a user by the name of staplemustard from a long time ago on here?


I'm not sure. Sounds vaguely familiar, though with the passage of so much time and with so many SAS members going MIA over that years it's impossible for me to specifically recall.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Since you seem to have a lot of interest in the stock market, do you believe in efficient market theory?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

coldmorning said:


> Since you seem to have a lot of interest in the stock market, do you believe in efficient market theory?


No, I don't think all stocks are correctly priced at all times and I doubt anyone seriously does. Despite that fact, I don't think you can make money with that information as regularly identifying misplaced stocks is a futile task. If it were easy professional money managers would beat index funds, but the reality is that index funds almost invariably win in the long run due to lower costs (and that's before we even figure in taxes). Substantially all of my stock market holdings are in Vanguard stock index funds as they offer the lowest cost in the industry.

I highly recommend Vanguard to all investors.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> No. My last gun was put on my credit card, my Quicksilver Visa that earns 1.5% cash back on all purchases. My net worth is $1.7M. I can pretty much buy any gun I want at that level, don't you think?


How did you get so much moeny?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

arnie said:


> How did you get so much moeny?


My father died, leaving much of his estate to his three sons in 2005. My brother then died of a heart attack at age 45 the next year in 2006 and much of the money he inherited in 2005 was divided equally between me and my remaining brother.

My net worth was already around $400k before any of these deaths due to gifts I'd accumulated over the years. A formal gift giving plan was put in place by my parents in the mid-1990s to avoid estate taxes, which at the time were assessed on anyone who dared to die with over $600k. [Estate taxes are no longer an issue, as the exemption has been vastly raised to (I think) $5M.]

I've prudently managed my funds. Inheritors are widely known for being morons that blow their money on frivolous nonsense and quickly end up broke. Well, that's not me. I'm thrifty and treat this money with the greatest of care. This is all the money I have and it has to last the rest of my life and I treat it as such. For example, I know all the complex rules for taking RMDs (Required Minimum Distributions) from IRAs and I take the money out as slowly as I'm legally allowed to -- this minimizes taxes. Huge amounts of potential tax-deferred or tax-free growth is lost by inheritors who don't understand how RMDs work.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm broke and in debt. Can I have some money?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Polar said:


> I'm broke and in debt. Can I have some money?


No, but I'd be happy to give you any financial advice that I possibly can. PM me if you have any specific questions.

Folks have this crazy idea that guns are the only thing I know, forgetting that I have a degree in finance and a passion for personal finance & investing. It's just that nobody ever wants to talk about it.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> No, but I'd be happy to give you any financial advice that I possibly can. PM me if you have any specific questions.
> 
> Folks have this crazy idea that guns are the only thing I know, forgetting that I have a degree in finance and a passion for personal finance & investing. It's just that nobody ever wants to talk about it.


Oh well, worth a try 

I think your avatar, specifically, contributes to the image of a pro-gun advocate you seem to be. That is a more controversial subject than finance, hence... people talk more about it. I'm not gonna have a say in the gun debate. I really do know nothing about it.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Polar said:


> I think your avatar, specifically, contributes to the image of a pro-gun advocate you seem to be. That is a more controversial subject than finance, hence... people talk more about it.


Yes, I'm strongly pro-gun and I make no effort to hide it. There are other pro-gunners on SAS, but non so vocal as myself. I vote pro-gun. I regularly contact my elected officials about any gun-related proposed legislation. And I'm an NRA Life Member.



Polar said:


> I'm not gonna have a say in the gun debate. I really do know nothing about it.


Hey, knowing zip doesn't stop most anti-gunners. The most vocal anti-gun members of SAS have never even handled a firearm. They have no real understanding of all the gun control laws that already exist, yet that doesn't keep them from telling me how we need more gun control.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Do you plan on having kids ? (forgive my ignorance if there's something I'm missing)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> Do you plan on having kids ? (forgive my ignorance if there's something I'm missing)


No, absolutely not. I'd make a rotten father with all my mental issues. I lack the patience & ability to raise kids (admittedly that doesn't stop plenty of other unfit parents). Though I only do things I'm qualified to do. I think it's immoral to have kids if you're not fit to raise them properly. Further, I don't want to pass my genes on, as they seem highly defective.

Keep in mind that I have zero experience with kids. Neither of my brothers ever had kids, so I've never been an uncle. Being an uncle allows you to "test drive" a kid and then return them when they become a PITA. Being a parent doesn't have that nifty advantage -- it's your PITA for at least 18 years.

Being disabled by SA, I simply could not afford kids. Again, I've noticed that inability to afford kids, doesn't stop plenty of other folks, though I think it's immoral to have kids unless you have a reasonable expectation of being able to support them.

I'd also need a woman that I'm in love with, which I haven't had since 1999 -- back then she was certain she didn't want kids, though years later I found her on Facebook smiling with her two kids.

Also, note my age, I'm getting rather old to become a first-time father at 41.

I'm qualified to take care of pet rats. I'm clearly not qualified to take care of a child. There's also the issue of how having kids has never interested me. I don't feel like I'm missing out on anything by not having kids.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Do you care about "patriotism"?


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

UltraShy said:


> It really depends on what I'm in the mood to shoot. My most exotic looking gun would be a Volquartsen .22LR bullseye pistol:
> 
> https://www.volquartsen.com/products/998-lightweight


That is quite interesting and slick looking, especially with the holes at the end of the barrel. Admittedly I don't know anything about guns though.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Why Karl and not Carl?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Darktower776 said:


> That is quite interesting and slick looking, especially with the holes at the end of the barrel. Admittedly I don't know anything about guns though.


Thank you.

The holes at the end are a compensator so the barrel doesn't rise as much in recoil -- they direct gasses upward to push the barrel down. Compensators are normally only used on much more powerful guns, though, being a high-end target pistol they want every advantage they can get. It's not like a .22 pistol moves much to start with. I'm not sure how much a compensator really helps on that gun -- I think just the extra weight at the muzzle end from it probably helps hold it down at least as much as the actual action of the compensator. It's a 7.5" barrel (so really a 6" barrel with another 1.5" at the end being the compensator).

My gun differs from the pic only in that it doesn't have the laminate wood grips they show. I have the less costly Vorthane (read: black rubber) grips which have exactly the same dimensions with finger grooves & thumb rest. They fit my huge hands quite well, with a typical complaint being that they're too damn big.

And actually the compensator is threaded onto the barrel (the black carbon fiber barrel). The compensator could be removed and it has the same threading as most suppressors (silencers) so I could add a silencer if I wanted to. Silencers cost a few hundred + another $200 federal tax (under the National Firearms Act of 1934) + I hear it takes about 6 months to get the paperwork done such that one may even own an NFA item like that. Wisconsin is one of the 38 or so states that legally allow silencers. (I'd note my AR-15 has a threaded barrel, thus the potential of adding a silencer to it as well -- though ARs aren't that loud to start with.)


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

^^^ Cool story, bro. 8)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> Do you care about "patriotism"?


If you mean blindly following my national leaders even when they have their head up their a**, then obviously not. I don't automatically think the way the US does things is the right way. You've probably noticed I'm quite critical of US policy -- such as how we play world cop or how our insane War on Drugs destroys entire neighborhoods -- with both insane policies costing us a fortune that we don't have. (But China will borrow us money to support such insanity.)

I refuse to stand & say the Pledge of Allegiance on moral grounds (and it's not just the "god" part I object to). If I had a flagpole, there's no way I'd fly the US flag, except upside down as a form of protest.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

AllToAll said:


> Why Karl and not Carl?


Because with a "K" is the proper Germanic spelling. I have a Germanic surname, so it only makes sense that my first name be spelled in the Germanic fashion to match.

Actually, even my mother doesn't know why. She says my father had a boss at work named Karl and I'm named after him. My older brother says I'm actually named after an ancestor of that name (who anglicized his name to Charles upon coming to the US in the late 19th century).

In any case, I like the "K" spelling even if it means that 99% of Americans will insist on spelling my name wrong if I don't point out that's Karl with a "K".


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Do you ever feel sad, lonely, scared, depressed, or angry? When and why?

What question would you ask yourself?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

WinterDave said:


> Do you ever feel sad, lonely, scared, depressed, or angry? When and why?


Yes, of course, who here doesn't? Those are natural human emotions and, despite what some may think, I am a human with typical emotions.

Last I felt angry was when I was chasing Wesson around my mother's bedroom. He's one of my new rats that I picked up from the humane society on Saturday morning and, unfortunately, I think both Dan & Wesson will have to be returned to the humane society as they're a huge PITA. They're 6 months old, so basically like teenagers in rat years. I'm used to adopting baby rats. My first rats Bruce & Ruger were 10 weeks old & second pair, Blaze & Eddie, were only 6 weeks when I got them. (A baby rat is ready to leave mama rat by 5 weeks.) Rats, at least when they're virtual babies, form a deep bond with their owner & and anyone else who takes care of them. My mom was up the whole damn night chasing Wesson around her room in vain. At this age rats are also exceedingly agile, being able to jump 3-4 feet and both of them do -- jumping off my lap, such that I have to catch them. I think they may have been at the humane society because they drove their prior owners crazy. I intend to return them as soon as baby rats are available.

Bruce & Ruger were never difficult to catch. We'd let them run about the kitchen, bathroom & hallway and every 5-10 minutes they'd come running back to us to make sure we were still there. They only felt safe knowing we were there for them. They'd run up to our feet and you had to worry about accidentally stepping on them, so not at all difficult to catch. Eddie & Blaze didn't even like leaving the safety of their cage. A few months ago my mother accidentally left the cage open & Blaze ran away. We feared that we'd eventually find a dead rat, who died from lack of hydration. No chance of starvation as he was plenty fat. The next morning my mom found Blaze right back in his cage with the door open. He could go anywhere he wanted, but home is where he wanted to be. He was an agoraphobic rat who'd resist being taken out of his cage, but he clearly loved it when we'd take him out. He simply loved sitting on our lap to be rubbed down. I always found it very relaxing to sip a glass of wine while having a fur ball cuddled up on my lap to rub.

Just one example of me actually having normal human emotions. Obviously, it would take too long to fully answer your question, Dave. You already know how to get me angry with anti-gun crap.

I feel lonely having no friends in real life. I'm very disappointed about how Patty went MIA as I really liked her. It's not at all easy to find someone like her who's sweet & non-jugemental. I hope we can reconnect at some point, but she has a lot of problems including an impending divorce after 20 years and she's back on Anafranil, a TCA she used 30 years ago for her OCD hair pulling (she has to wear a wig because of it).

I don't feel depressed nearly as much as I used to. Parnate seems to be a pretty good anti-depressant. I wish it did more for anxiety and I have to seriously consider trying another MAOI. I'm trying to decide between Nardil & Marplan. Marplan isn't as strongly associated with weight gain, but it's hard to know what it might do when it's such an exotic med that virtually nobody takes it. It's one of the few drugs that makes Parnate look popular by comparison. [You can check out www.Marplan.com if you're not familiar with this med.]



WinterDave said:


> What question would you ask yourself?


I'm currently asking myself if I might actually like a polymer pistol if the trigger didn't suck. Glock triggers are "mushy" crap + the pull is too damn heavy & long. (Sorry to offend any Glock fans, but they totally suck if you're used to light & crisp SA [single action] like cocked revolvers provide.) I want to buy a pistol in .45ACP because I'd like to put really big holes in things and I'm wondering if I should go with a 1911 (crisp SA trigger) in a hammer-fired steel frame or if I might actually like a Springfield XD-M 5.25" in .45 if I bought it and then sent it back to Springfield's Custom Shop for a competition trigger which costs $195 + shipping. The XD-M is a striker fired polymer pistol, so it competes directly with Glock. I appreciate how it has a grip safety, while Glock has no safeties at all. The lighter & shorter the trigger pull, the more you want safeties. Too bad it doesn't have a thumb safety like a 1911.

I'm also currently asking myself if I should try a ketamine clinic that's 80 miles away in Chicago. Negative: they don't take any insurance. Pro: it's a drug that I actually think has potential. After all, what good is a big pile of money if you feel crappy? I have to research it more. I know ketamine can be virtual magic on depression, rapidly helping even folks who've failed ECT. I don't know how it does on anxiety though, which is the real problem for me.

Have I droned on long enough there?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ultrashy: do you like sports>? sorry If its been asked already if so were you in any sports>?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

CopadoMexicano said:


> Ultrashy: do you like sports>? sorry If its been asked already if so were you in any sports>?


You're the first to ask and the answer is no. I assume shooting sports don't count.

I've never been into any sports. I was that kid in gym class who got picked last. Actually, I wasn't picked, the team with the last choice got stuck with me and they weren't at all happy about it. I have zero athletic skill.

Unlike most men, I'm not even into watching sports on TV. I don't know the rules of most games, nor do I care. I'm not into watching millionaires playing with their balls. I seem to be one of the very few straight men who couldn't care less about sports.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I don't know why but for months I read Ultrashy as Ultra Trashy.





komorikun said:


> How come you hardly ever post anymore? Did you get sick of this forum?





komorikun said:


> How many women have you slept with? Where did you meet them?





komorikun said:


> Why don't you want to travel?


 I don't know why but I never really expected to see more than maybe one post (if any) from you in a thread like this one.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Ack. Don't multi-quote me. But, yeah most posters that make these sort of threads don't really interest me. Not all that interested in hearing the life experience/wisdom of a 23 year old.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

George W. Bush: great president, or the greatest President?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

To be or not to be, that is the question.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Karl, a few years ago many libertarians (among others) were very critical of the government printing large amounts of money. Many, many people claimed this would lead to hyperinflation and that everyone should buy lots of gold as the dollar would presumably plummet. 

Yet, this has not happened. In fact, we've had 23 straight months where inflation was under the fed's target 2%. Practically everyone, even the fed, is shocked. 

Do you have any thoughts on why this has been? Do you think it's just a matter of time? Are you still opposed to the fed 'meddling' with the money supply? What do you suppose would have happened had the fed not printed a single dollar over the last 4-5 years?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Morpheus said:


> George W. Bush: great president, or the greatest President?


Bad president, but then I'd be unable to point to any good president. This is the jackass who started a pointless war in Iraq and I'm still waiting for somebody to clearly articulate what the hell we're doing there.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

komorikun said:


> Ack. Don't multi-quote me. But, yeah most posters that make these sort of threads don't really interest me. Not all that interested in hearing the life experience/wisdom of a 23 year old.


Does that mean you're interested in the wisdom & life experience of me? I feel so special.

You know when you ask me a question odds are you're going to get a unique answer.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Which gun-wielding cowboy yankee do you draw the most inspiration from ? xD


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

coldmorning said:


> Karl, a few years ago many libertarians (among others) were very critical of the government printing large amounts of money. Many, many people claimed this would lead to hyperinflation and that everyone should buy lots of gold as the dollar would presumably plummet.
> 
> Yet, this has not happened. In fact, we've had 23 straight months where inflation was under the fed's target 2%. Practically everyone, even the fed, is shocked.
> 
> Do you have any thoughts on why this has been? Do you think it's just a matter of time? Are you still opposed to the fed 'meddling' with the money supply? What do you suppose would have happened had the fed not printed a single dollar over the last 4-5 years?


I'm not a world-is-ending gold bug who hoards precious metals. My "hoard" of precious metals amounts to ten Krugerrands that I inherited in 2005. I also have a tiny holding in Vanguard Precious Metals & Mining fund which I've held for the last 14 years.

I don't know what's going to happen. I would question the official measure of inflation. I'm not at all confident that CPI doesn't understate the real rate of price increases.

You must keep in mind that my expertise is in finance (investing). I'm not an expert in macro-ecomonics. If you look up my posting history, you'll find that I've never posted about issues such as money supply.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> Which gun-wielding cowboy yankee do you draw the most inspiration from ? xD


Huh? What's a cowboy yankee?:stu


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> Huh? What's a cowboy yankee?:stu


okay .. who's your favourite American hero ?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

komorikun said:


> How many women have you slept with? Where did you meet them?


You make the faulty assumption that spanking activity automatically leads to sex. It does not.

Back in the mid-1990s (before most folks were online) it was common for papers to run free personal ads and I'd run ads week after week after week. I ran ads in Milwaukee, Madison, and Chicago.

Some uptight papers wouldn't let me say a damn thing about spanking or anything that would suggest spanking, so I'd have to headline my ad "Story of O" till some dim bulb publisher figured out that's only the most famous BDSM novel of all time. I'm not a fan of the novel, but I had to get my point across in some manner all while getting past censors.

Ironically, the Milwaukee Journal was one of those papers that wouldn't let me say anything that even remotely suggested spanking, though they had an "alternative lifestyles" section in their personal ads. Well, what the hell alternative lifestyle do they imagine is most common!?! It was, of course, fine with them for adult babies to advertise for diaper wearing, but spanking is just too weird.:roll


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> okay .. who's your favourite American hero ?


I don't have one.


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor (Aug 22, 2014)

Do you take pride in being a Wisconsinite, or do you view it simply as the state in which you reside?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

SoyUnPerdedor said:


> Do you take pride in being a Wisconsinite, or do you view it simply as the state in which you reside?


I simply view it as the state in which I live. I was born here & have lived here my entire live, but still no great pride. Being a Wisconsinite isn't something I normally even think about.

I appreciate how Wisconsin has generally "lax" gun laws:

-no waiting period on long guns
-shall issue concealed carry permits
-open carry is legal
-no limit on magazine capacity
-suppressors (silencers) are legal (NFA regulated, of course)
-machine guns are legal (NFA regulated, of course)
-no FOID card like IL
-laws against pre-emption (municipalities can't pass gun laws more restrictive than state law)
-Castle Doctrine
-no limit on how many guns you can buy & no permit of any sort needed to purchase

Now if only we could get rid of that idiotic 48-hour waiting period on handguns. I have contacted my elected officials on that one and discussed it with them on the phone with them.

For all who wonder, I've never worn cheese as a hat & I never will.

BTW, nice to meet a fellow Wisconsinite. You don't find many of them here on SAS for some reason.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Bump

I'm hoping you guys have thought of some new questions by now.

Karl


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

You bored?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> I simply view it as the state in which I live. I was born here & have lived here my entire live, but still no great pride. Being a Wisconsinite isn't something I normally even think about.
> 
> I appreciate how Wisconsin has generally "lax" gun laws:
> 
> ...


Are there any laws in your state you appreciate besides just those relating to guns? Are other aspects of the law important to you that don't involve guns? Anything else in your state at all worth mentioning beside its lax gun laws?


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

Remington 870 or Henry Big Boy


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> Are there any laws in your state you appreciate besides just those relating to guns? Are other aspects of the law important to you that don't involve guns?


I'd note that we don't have legalized marijuana, something which I strongly support. I support total legalization where there are no limits on how much an adult may buy or possess. In short, it would be treated no different than alcohol (and Wisconsin is a hard-drinking state).

That's one law that very much bothers me. At that moment even legitimate medical patients can't get pot for serious medical issues, much less recreational users.

Wisconsin has no right to die, while I support doctor-assisted suicide. If you're furry and have a tail you treated to humane euthanasia. If you lack the tail, you must suffer till the bitter end, which doesn't strike me as ethical nor humane. So yet another law change Wisconsin desperately needs.

I'm sure we could find things I like and dislike if you wanted to go through the entire Wisconsin Code line by line. This idea that I care about nothing but guns is simply nonsensical. Having a passion for one issue doesn't mean you care about nothing else.



Noca said:


> Anything else in your state at all worth mentioning beside its lax gun laws?


Would you like to talk about our dairy cows or our corn fields? Yeah, it's quite an exciting state. Perhaps you're hungry for cheese. After all, we are still the biggest maker of it.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

musiclover55 said:


> You bored?


Yup, bored out of my mind.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> Yup, bored out of my mind.


Are you interested in video games? 
I love me some xbox when I'm bored... even though that can get boring too, but let's not talk about that


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

What politicians would you like and dislike to see elected President?

Do you cook? What kind of meals do you prepare?

What have you heard from your local police after filing the complaint?

How often do you see a shrink, how long are the visits, are you uncomfortable in the waiting room, does he ask you personal questions? What kind? Does he know about your firearms, open carrying, and the incident with the cops? What does he think?

What do you buy for groceries? As a thrifty shopper, I would have thought that you would buy in bulk from B.J.'s or Costco....

You can't beat Costco for value on certain products like vitamins, supplements, some food and toiletries, batteries, some alcoholic beverages etc....


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

musiclover55 said:


> Are you interested in video games?
> I love me some xbox when I'm bored... even though that can get boring too, but let's not talk about that


No, I've never played any video games.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Do you think 10% is a decent enough tip for a waiter/waitress. I was raised with the notion that it was standard, but lately people have been saying 15 - 20% is the new normal.

I understand they get paid low wages, but so do I and almost no one tips me for moving their heavy furniture around. Should this even bother me?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Do you laugh when you see someone turn on a garden hose with no sprayer on it and it flops around all over the place? (OK. Did you laugh when you saw it, whenever you did?)


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Do you prefer Horror movies, Comedies, or Dramas? What's your favorite type of cinema?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Do you prefer Horror movies, Comedies, or Dramas? What's your favorite type of cinema?


I'm not much of a movie fan, though I definitely prefer comedy. I absolutely hate blood & guts horror films.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

WinterDave said:


> What politicians would you like and dislike to see elected President?


I really don't think about presidential politics. There are already more than enough pundits to do that.



WinterDave said:


> Do you cook? What kind of meals do you prepare?


No serious cooking. I just made tacos, but that only requires that you have the ability to brown ground beef, which just barely qualifies as cooking.



WinterDave said:


> What have you heard from your local police after filing the complaint?


The man loses. The police win. What a not-at-all surprising outcome. The cops always win.



WinterDave said:


> How often do you see a shrink, how long are the visits, are you uncomfortable in the waiting room, does he ask you personal questions? What kind?


I don't see him that much.I went just over three months between visits last time. I have no visit scheduled yet and am not sure when I'll be seeing him again. I'm always uncomfortable in waiting rooms, knowing that it leads to seeing a doctor. No he really doesn't ask any probing personal question. He really doesn't ask much at all. One my visit I got Provigil by asking and providing a print out from a drug interaction site showing there are no interaction between Parnate & Provigil. (I was sure he wouldn't know if there were any possible interactions and I wasn't going to let the ignorant fear of interactions stop him, so I had hard copy evidence for him to stick in his folder.)



WinterDave said:


> Does he know about your firearms, open carrying, and the incident with the cops? What does he think?


No, because it's not relevant.

As for open carry, we're going to have to find something better I think. my Glock 34 clearly was not made as a carry gun. When sitting, such as in the car, the muzzle end of the holster pokes into the seat, while the grip of the gun rams into the back of the seat. I now used a 5.11 Thumbdrive holster which comes in a size to fit my Glock 34 rather than a Serpa holster where I had to use one made for a Glock 17 and we'd have 8/10" of the muzzle sticking out as the gun is longer than the holster was designed to contain. Nice retention holster.



WinterDave said:


> What do you buy for groceries? As a thrifty shopper, I would have thought that you would buy in bulk from B.J.'s or Costco&#8230;.


Costco is like 25 miles away. I've never even heard of B.J.s -- to me B.J. mean blow jobs. I do substantially all of my grocery shopping at Aldi. Prices are very low and you don't have to buy huge amounts to get low prices.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

zonebox said:


> Do you think 10% is a decent enough tip for a waiter/waitress. I was raised with the notion that it was standard, but lately people have been saying 15 - 20% is the new normal.
> 
> I understand they get paid low wages, but so do I and almost no one tips me for moving their heavy furniture around. Should this even bother me?


I think 10% is adequate.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Can I microwave potato waffles?
> 
> The packaging says no.


I suggest following instructions instead of what some random guy in the US says.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Hikikomori2014 said:


> Remington 870 or Henry Big Boy


What about them?:stu


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

If you had 2 choose between the 2



UltraShy said:


> What about them?:stu


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Hikikomori2014 said:


> If you had 2 choose between the 2


Use the Remington 870.

Or did you have some other use in mind?

On a more serious note, which Henry Big Boy were you referring to as there are three models:

.44 Magnum/.44 Special
.45 Colt
.357 Magnum/.38 Special

Those are very different calibers, and they're all vastly different from the 12-guage shotgun which is the Remington 870. What exactly do you want to do with this gun?


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

I was just curious on your take, as I have co-workers than own one of each



UltraShy said:


> Use the Remington 870.
> 
> Or did you have some other use in mind?
> 
> ...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Hikikomori2014 said:


> I was just curious on your take, as I have co-workers than own one of each


It doesn't really matter what your co-workers own. It would depend on what you need & want -- something which you still haven't told us.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm honestly still researching it myself.
I don't own any guns, but might get one in the near future.

Simple for emergency self-defense purposes



UltraShy said:


> It doesn't really matter what your co-workers own. It would depend on what you need & want -- something which you still haven't told us.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Hikikomori2014 said:


> I'm honestly still researching it myself.
> I don't own any guns, but might get one in the near future.
> 
> Simple for emergency self-defense purposes


Lever-action rifles would be an odd choice for self-defense.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Are you afraid of blood or needles? Like does the sight of that give you anxiety attacks?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Where were you born?

Have you ever been outside the United States? If so, where? If not, why not?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> Are you afraid of blood or needles? Like does the sight of that give you anxiety attacks?


Yes, but not as badly as it used to.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

redstar312 said:


> Where were you born?
> 
> Have you ever been outside the United States? If so, where? If not, why not?


I was born in Milwaukee.

No, I've never been outside the US.

I really have no desire to travel. There are a number of reasons why. I have nobody to travel with. SA gets in the way. Even if I didn't have SA, I don't imagine that I'd travel as it simply fails to interest me.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Would you like some pizza?

edit: seriously though, what happened re: that incident, I stopped following the thread


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

You seem to know an awful lot about guns, and I have a question about ownership for foreigners staying in the States. Suppose I go and study in the USA for a couple years, am I allowed to own a gun with a student visa? I've always wanted to shoot a bunch of guns at a shooting range for example, but since it's illegal for most ordinary citizens in my country...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

What do you watch on tv?


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Can you tell me how to to grow a bread, I really want one 

Also, hows your friendship with that women you met on craigslist going. Not sure if you remember but you made a thread about it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0+0=?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

How cheap are you in comparison to your other family members/relatives, alive or past? Like if you had to rank them.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Where were you when you first heard that the 9/11 attacks were underway?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Karl - I have read a few of your threads and found them interesting. Interesting enough for me to pose these three questions.

1.) Do you ever worry and fret about being alone as you go into middle age and beyond ? Do you have any plan for the future ?

2.) have you ever tried curry, sushi or Shepherds pie ?

3.) What do you think of the LA lifestyle ?


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Why do I suck so much


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Resonance said:


> Would you like some pizza?
> 
> edit: seriously though, what happened re: that incident, I stopped following the thread


Pizza is one of my favorite foods.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Metalunatic said:


> You seem to know an awful lot about guns, and I have a question about ownership for foreigners staying in the States. Suppose I go and study in the USA for a couple years, am I allowed to own a gun with a student visa? I've always wanted to shoot a bunch of guns at a shooting range for example, but since it's illegal for most ordinary citizens in my country...


You could rent guns.

I have no idea if you're allowed to own guns, but my guess would be probably not.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Amon said:


> 0+0=?


Zero


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> How cheap are you in comparison to your other family members/relatives, alive or past? Like if you had to rank them.


I'm not going to rank them because I'm not cheap. I'm thrifty and want the best deal for my money, but I'm really not cheap.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

redstar312 said:


> Where were you when you first heard that the 9/11 attacks were underway?


The 9/11 attacks were already over when I woke up that afternoon. My mother told me about them and I turned on the TV to see what she was talking about.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

What is the most adventurous or out of character thing you have done?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

How old were you when you inherited the money from your dad? Up until then did your parents just give you an allowance of some sort?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Hey Karl can you buy me these two for Christmas


Ask Santa. He brings firearms to good boys & girls. (Pink ones for the girls.)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

komorikun said:


> How old were you when you inherited the money from your dad? Up until then did your parents just give you an allowance of some sort?


I was just about to turn 32 when my father died. At the time my net worth was around $300,000, so no allowance as you imagine.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> I was just about to turn 32 when my father died. At the time my net worth was around $300,000, so no allowance as you imagine.


Where did that 300K come from?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Where did that 300K come from?


Cause I thought you said your dad was super stingy for most of his life.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

What is your favourite burger joint?

How often do you go through the drive-thru?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

As automation continues to replace human workers, and with artificial intelligence becoming more sophisticate, which in turn will render even more skill based jobs to be replaced by our machines, which direction do you see our society moving as there are less people employed thus less consumers? 

Do you believe capitalism can survive past this inevitable future?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

What do you think of this weather? Are you interested in any German guns. If I were to conceal and carry, what would be the best gun to carry just to disarm them physically? Well, not disarm technically but to incapacitate with least lethal impact?


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Do you like snakes?


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> You could rent guns.
> 
> I have no idea if you're allowed to own guns, but my guess would be probably not.


That sounds reasonible enough. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

What kind of gun are you buying for christmas?


----------



## The Superfluous Man (Oct 26, 2014)

What would the world be like if The Beatles had become addicted to heroin before they produced their first album?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

What size and type of tv do you own?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

The Superfluous Man said:


> What would the world be like if The Beatles had become addicted to heroin before they produced their first album?


 How can you tell the difference?


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

Have you ever broken a sex toy?


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

How much snow have you gotten so far this winter?

What effect has it had upon your life?

Do you shovel or use a snow blower?

Have you lost your electricity, heat, Internet etc, at all this winter, if so, for how long, and how did you cope with their loss?

How is your Mom doing?

Does your other brother ever come over to visit you and your Mom?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

VictimEternal said:


> What kind of gun are you buying for christmas?


Probably shouldn't buy any more given that I seem to already have enough. At the moment 3 of my guns are not at home.

My 9mm 1911 is in NY being repaired because you simply can't expect a $1,400 gun *MADE IN AMERICA* to actually work, can you?

My .45 1911 may be taking the same trip to NY if simply loosening the trigger set screw fails to get it working. (Also *MADE IN AMERICA*.)

My .45 Springfield XD(M) 5.25" Competition model is at Springfield's Custom Shop in IL for a trigger job to bring trigger pull weight way down. Shorten trigger pull, and reduce reset.

My 9mm Smith & Wesson revolver -- which only cost $1,000 & *MADE IN AMERICA* -- had to take a trip back to MA where it was originally made to be fixed because it literally fell apart the first time I took it to the range. It fell apart after about 100 rounds. Got it back a week ago via Fed Ex and it's currently residing at my local gun shop as they mount a red dot reflex sight on it.

Since I really like the Springfield XD(M) I'm tempted to get a 9mm version of it.

You'll note I emphasis how it's American made stuff that falls apart. The Beretta from Italy doesn't, nor the Springfield from Croatia. So much for American quality. Though I really shouldn't be buying any more guns. These guns have cost plenty. The Beretta got a lovely set of coco bolo grips, which look so much more elegant than the cheapo plastic they came with.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Ignopius said:


> Do you like snakes?


No.

I like rats, which snakes consider food.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

VincentAdultman said:


> Have you ever broken a sex toy?


No.

And if the answer were yes, do you really think I'd admit it?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> What size and type of tv do you own?


40" LED, so quite ordinary -- actually on the small side by today's standards.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

The Superfluous Man said:


> What would the world be like if The Beatles had become addicted to heroin before they produced their first album?


Seeing how I'm not a fan of the Beatles, I don't really care. I'm an Ozzy fan and he did his best work while using more drugs than a small nation, so it seems to actually help some artists.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

coeur_brise said:


> Are you interested in any German guns.


I don't have any German guns. I guess Sig Sauer would be German. Is H&K German?



coeur_brise said:


> If I were to conceal and carry, what would be the best gun to carry just to disarm them physically? Well, not disarm technically but to incapacitate with least lethal impact?


You know that's a very odd question. Having the least potential for lethality also means having the least stopping power, so if they're armed they're still in fine condition to run you through with a butcher knife. And if they didn't have a knife, they'll go get one after some b**** just shot them. I guess you'd want to use the smallest caliber if you want the "least lethal impact" -- so go with a .22LR or .380ACP -- where they'll still be in good enough condition to kill you after you shoot them. Personally, I'd suggest going with 9mm which has sufficient power to actually defend yourself.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

redstar312 said:


> What is your favourite burger joint?


Wendy's



redstar312 said:


> How often do you go through the drive-thru?


Never. SA prevents me from using a drive-thru. I can tell you that last time I used one. Lisa made me get her a veggie Whopper from Burger King at something like 1AM so I had to use the drive-thru. That was in 1999, so it's been 15 years since I last used one.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> No.
> 
> And if the answer were yes, do you really think I'd admit it?


Why not, I have.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

how is it there ?


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Do you use a laptop or desktop more often?


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

What's your favorite Ozzy album?


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Would you use your guns if you were to be in ferguson right now?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> Do you use a laptop or desktop more often?


Desktop 100% of the time. I've never had a laptop.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

George McFly said:


> What's your favorite Ozzy album?


His best works are all off of his fist solo album, Blizzard of Oz.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

VictimEternal said:


> Would you use your guns if you were to be in ferguson right now?


A white guy like me would avoid black neighborhoods at all costs during a race riot for obvious reasons.

I'm sure plenty of white folks were prompted to buy guns by the first riot in Ferguson. I'd be carrying if I had to go into a bad neighborhood.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> How cheap are you in comparison to your other family members/relatives, alive or past? Like if you had to rank them.


If you saw my credit card bill you wouldn't dare to call me cheap.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

What is the latest piece of tech that you bought that isn't gun related?


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

What is your favorite Christmas movie?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> What is the latest piece of tech that you bought that isn't gun related?


We bought a new cordless phone with 4 handsets to replace our old cordless phone with 2 handsets. The old phone had batteries that simply would not hold a charge any longer. Does a phone qualify as tech? That was about a month ago. It cost about $100 off Amazon.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> What is your favorite Christmas movie?


Don't have one.

I'm not a movie buff & I'm an Atheist, so x-mas just doesn't do it for me.

To me x-mas is a bunch of idiots going to this great temple (called the mall) to worship the almighty dollar. Perhaps it's appropriate that it says "In God We Trust" on money since they seem to worship it.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

spitfire444 said:


> how is it there ?


Cold.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

VictimEternal said:


> What kind of gun are you buying for christmas?


That's a trick question. You should know I'm a militant Atheist. If I were to buy a gun and it per chance coincided with x-mas that would be mere coincidence.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

spitfire444 said:


> 1.) Do you ever worry and fret about being alone as you go into middle age and beyond ? Do you have any plan for the future ?


Yes, I worry. I have no idea what I'm going to do with my future.



spitfire444 said:


> 2.) have you ever tried curry, sushi or Shepherds pie ?


Never tried any of them. And no way in hell am I going to eat raw fish.



spitfire444 said:


> 3.) What do you think of the LA lifestyle ?


I'm not even sure what the LA lifestyle is.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Have you been to Texas?


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

UltraShy said:


> That's a trick question. You should know I'm a militant Atheist. If I were to buy a gun and it per chance coincided with x-mas that would be mere coincidence.


I guess i can pretty much tell you are militant , but i can't tell if you're atheist or christian


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> Have you been to Texas?


No, never even close.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Do you ever think that, on a forum focusing on mental illness, and where there are a lot of people who have attempted suicide in the past and consider it on a regular basis, that your, shall we say, extensive posting history on the topic of firearms might be inappropriate, that it might trigger urges to self-harm in some?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Why do my balls sometimes sag like tits?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Has anyone asked what your favourite gun is yet?

If no, what is your favourite of the guns you own and why?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Do you like boating?

If so, do you prefer powerboats or sailboats?


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Do you and your family do anything different/special on Thanksgiving, Christmas, or New Year's Eve? Or are they just another ordinary day for you?

Does your family ever exchange gifts, celebrate holidays, birthdays etc?

When was the last time you gave or received a gift from a family member? What was it?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

redstar312 said:


> Do you ever think that, on a forum focusing on mental illness, and where there are a lot of people who have attempted suicide in the past and consider it on a regular basis, that your, shall we say, extensive posting history on the topic of firearms might be inappropriate, that it might trigger urges to self-harm in some?


No, not at all.

Shooting is an immensely fascinating hobby. As I've pointed out before one can spend a lifetime learning about guns and they'll still die without learning all there is to know. It's fascinating, just like many other hobbies (and bores you just as much as golf bores me). The folks who take the time to customize their guns and practice extensively are the last ones who are going to kill themselves. What's the point of practice & owning really nice guns if you're going to be dead soon?:stu The other day I put up a pic of a $1,000 revolver that has a championship-level reflex sight mounted on it. You sure don't need a sight like that to put a bullet in your brain. You can buy some cheap used gun at the local pawn shop for under $200 if suicide is your plan.

My Beretta 92A1 recently got a very pretty pair of coco bolo grip panels. Do suicidal folks put exotic hardwood grips on their pistol because the grips are just so damn pretty? My .45 caliber Springfield XD(M) 5.25" Competition model is visiting the Springfield Custom Shop in IL to get an action job (trigger job) to reduce trigger pull distance & reset while bringing pull weight down to 3.5#. Again, such a fine trigger would be quite a waste if you're planning to put it to your head and only use it once.

It seems to me that "gun nuts" have quite a strong desire to live.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

WinterDave said:


> Do you and your family do anything different/special on Thanksgiving, Christmas, or New Year's Eve? Or are they just another ordinary day for you?
> 
> Does your family ever exchange gifts, celebrate holidays, birthdays etc?
> 
> When was the last time you gave or received a gift from a family member? What was it?


Just an ordinary day. We do nothing different. My mother just finished cleaning rat crap from the rat cage. Yeah, that's a fun job.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

estse said:


> Why do my balls sometimes sag like tits?


Go outside naked on a really cold day. See if that helps.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

zonebox said:


> Do you like boating?
> 
> If so, do you prefer powerboats or sailboats?


No, doesn't interest me.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

WinterDave said:


> How much snow have you gotten so far this winter?


Just enough to cover the grass right now.



WinterDave said:


> What effect has it had upon your life?


I don't like snow. It's sucks.



WinterDave said:


> Do you shovel or use a snow blower?


It was shoveled&#8230;by a neighbor.



WinterDave said:


> Have you lost your electricity, heat, Internet etc, at all this winter, if so, for how long, and how did you cope with their loss?


No, we haven't had any storms that severe. Keep in mind where I live, Dave. I'm on the "good" side of Lake Michigan. They get twice as much snow directly East of me in lower MI. Since weather moves west to east, we get relatively limited lake effect snow here in the Milwaukee area.



WinterDave said:


> How is your Mom doing?


At 85 the mental & physical decline is painfully evident. One hates to watch it.



WinterDave said:


> Does your other brother ever come over to visit you and your Mom?


He has no job. He has no kids. And yet he has no f***ing time for us except about twice a year. That should give you some idea how much he cares. Last time we saw him was so I could drive him to the Amtrak station. Basically, I'm a cab service and nothing else. I remember it was hot that day because his majesty was in the back seat and he was whining about the high temperature of his carriage. I started screaming, giving the kind of lecture you expect a father to give to whiny kids. I was ready to stop the car and simply leave them right there in front of the house. Really needing a ride, he magically learned be exceptionally polite for the rest of his ride.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

Why are you so obsessed with guns?

What things did your parents do or not do that contributed to your mental health problems?



UltraShy said:


> To me x-mas is a bunch of idiots going to this great temple (called the mall) to worship the almighty dollar. Perhaps it's appropriate that it says "In God We Trust" on money since they seem to worship it.


Do you think this is a bad thing? Don't you believe in capitalism?



UltraShy said:


> He has no job. He has no kids. And yet he has no f***ing time for us except about twice a year.


Did your mother (or you) mistreat him as a child?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Morpheus said:


> Why are you so obsessed with guns?


It's called a hobby. I find guns a fascinating hobby, because there's so much to know and always more to learn. As I've said before, you could spend a lifetime learning about guns and you'd still die not knowing it all. My point is that there's alway more to do & learn, so it never gets boring.



Morpheus said:


> What things did your parents do or not do that contributed to your mental health problems?


They never got me any treatment for SA, because they never recognized that I had SA.



Morpheus said:


> Do you think this is a bad thing? Don't you believe in capitalism?


No, I don't think going into debt to buy crap you don't need is good. That doesn't mean I have to be socialist to hold such a view. I used to be a regular poster on an investment forum. In fact, I had the second highest post count. Prudent saving & investing was the norm of the folks on that particular forum. That's the kind of capitalism I support. Irresponsible & excessive consumption that leaves you broke and in bankruptcy is not the kind of capitalism I support.



Morpheus said:


> Did your mother (or you) mistreat him as a child?


My brother will be 63 on January 1st. Seeing how he was 20 years old when I was born, I didn't exist to mistreat him (or treat him in any manner) as a child.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

Is this racist?... if so why.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

How many US States have you visited?
How old were you when you realised that you had SA?
Did you watch the cartoon Wacky Races as a kid?
Did you vote for Obama or Romney in 2012, or neither?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Anxietype said:


> Is your head like an orange?


No


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

SD92 said:


> How many US States have you visited?


1 - Illinois. When I say I go nowhere I mean it quite literally, with 48 states I haven't been to.



SD92 said:


> How old were you when you realised that you had SA?


How old was I in early 2000 before my April 30 B-day? I say a Paxil ad on TV and realized immediately "That's me!" I've suffered from SA my entire life, but till then I didn't realize what it was.



SD92 said:


> Did you watch the cartoon Wacky Races as a kid?


No, I don't recall that cartoon. Watched plenty of cartoons as a kid though.



SD92 said:


> Did you vote for Obama or Romney in 2012, or neither?


I voted pro-gun, so Romney. It's not as is I liked him. He was just less offensive than Obama. Not that Obama was all that appealing even if you ignore the gun issue.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

What was your experience the first time you shot a gun?


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> No, I don't think going into debt to buy crap you don't need is good. That doesn't mean I have to be socialist to hold such a view. I used to be a regular poster on an investment forum. In fact, I had the second highest post count. Prudent saving & investing was the norm of the folks on that particular forum. That's the kind of capitalism I support. Irresponsible & excessive consumption that leaves you broke and in bankruptcy is not the kind of capitalism I support.


Do you think its okay to go to a "great temple (called the mall) to worship the almighty dollar" so long as as the worshipers don't go into debt, don't buy things they don't need, and don't go bankrupt?


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Have you seen Wolfie around anywhere?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Ignopius said:


> What was your experience the first time you shot a gun?


It's was the summer of 2005. Shot a bible point blank with a S&W Model 10 4" barrel. I found how little penetration a 158gr LRN .38 Special had. It stopped by page 300 or so. Very anti-climactic. Didn't need nearly so many phone books behind it to protect the wall.

Inherited the gun when my father died. I inherited it as neither of my brothers wanted it. The serial number dates it to 1967 or '68. The Model 10 is an exceedingly common gun. It's like Glock is today.

S&W had been making the Model 10 since 1899 and they still made it to this day. (Though I can't imagine why anybody would buy it today.)

It would be years before I bought I made my first gun purchase. In November 2008 I bought a Ruger GP100 6" barrel stainless steel stainless steel model after renting one and deciding I enjoyed .357 Magnum. For those who don't know, a .357 is basically a .38 on steroids. A .38 case is huge to accommodate black powder (it dates to 1899). Well, at that time they were changing over to smokeless powder which takes up far less space, leaving lots of empty space in a .38 Special case. Add more powder and you get higher velocity and you have a .357 Magnum. Both have the same diameter. A .38 lies -- a .38 is really .357" in diameter, so you can fire .38s in any .357 Magnum revolvers.

The inverse is not true. .357s are made a tad longer to prevent them from fitting into .38 only guns, such that you can't accidentally fire them in guns not strong enough to handle the much higher pressure of a Magnum round which would turn a .38 only gun into a hand grenade.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

WinterDave said:


> Have you seen Wolfie around anywhere?


Who's Wolfie?

I guess I haven't seen him, since I don't even know who he is.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Morpheus said:


> Do you think its okay to go to a "great temple (called the mall) to worship the almighty dollar" so long as as the worshipers don't go into debt, don't buy things they don't need, and don't go bankrupt?


So you don't go into debt.
You only buy what you need.
And you don't go bankrupt.

Sounds OK to me.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Have you ever met a person who's SA is as bad as yours? (and don't say you haven't because everyone's different, tsk tsk.oy. I'm feisty today)... :b


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Someone sounds like they need a good spanking, and it's not Karl.... :lol


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Do you ever do phone surveys?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Do you regret making this topic?

Have you ever considered other pets than rats? What would be the best option of hamsters, guinea pigs, mice, rabbits, ferrets, or hedgehogs? Ferrets seem pretty cool but they'd probably end up driving me crazy like cats do


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

WinterDave said:


> Have you seen Wolfie around anywhere?


What or who is Wolfie?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

slyfox said:


> Do you regret making this topic?
> 
> Have you ever considered other pets than rats? What would be the best option of hamsters, guinea pigs, mice, rabbits, ferrets, or hedgehogs? Ferrets seem pretty cool but they'd probably end up driving me crazy like cats do


No, I don't regret the topic.

Rats are nice because they actually bond with their owners. They get really excited to see you and they want to come out and play with you. They can readily identify between you and someone they don't know and they will be very scared of the stranger.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> Do you ever do phone surveys?


I've never done them.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Ever thought of changing your name to Debbie?


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Are you Left Handed or Right Handed?
How tall are you?
Are you a cat person or a dog person?
Do you prefer Winter or Summer?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

UltraShy said:


> No, I don't regret the topic.


Ok, just thought you might find some of the questions annoying. Good that you are sticking with this topic



UltraShy said:


> Rats are nice because they actually bond with their owners. They get really excited to see you and they want to come out and play with you. They can readily identify between you and someone they don't know and they will be very scared of the stranger.


Sounds nice. Kind of like a dog but without the barking or having to take them outside. I've considered them before. Thought I've read they urinate a lot on things when they are out of their cage though.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

slyfox said:


> Ok, just thought you might find some of the questions annoying. Good that you are sticking with this topic
> 
> Sounds nice. Kind of like a dog but without the barking or having to take them outside. I've considered them before. *Thought I've read they urinate a lot on things when they are out of their cage though.*


Yeah, rats drip pee on everything. It's not one of their more endearing qualities.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

What's your opinion on the gun blasts towards the end of sydney hostage crisis Karl?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Have you ever considered joining the military? I know you can't, as they'd reject you based on your difficulties with mental illness, but have you ever thought about it or imagined what it might be like?

Do you consider yourself pro-military? Are there any recent wars the US has been involved with that you have supported or advocated for American participation? Or would you describe yourself as generally isolationist?`


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

SD92 said:


> Are you Left Handed or Right Handed?
> How tall are you?
> Are you a cat person or a dog person?
> Do you prefer Winter or Summer?


Right.
Used to be 6'0", but have shrunk to 5'11" over the decades.
Highly allergic to cats. Not a fan of dogs either.
Summer, only because it doesn't produce temps likely to induce death.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

redstar312 said:


> Have you ever considered joining the military? I know you can't, as they'd reject you based on your difficulties with mental illness, but have you ever thought about it or imagined what it might be like?


Never considered joining the military. Stop being so presumptuous. They would have rejected me on grounds of obesity.



redstar312 said:


> Do you consider yourself pro-military? Are there any recent wars the US has been involved with that you have supported or advocated for American participation? Or would you describe yourself as generally isolationist?`


I'm a libertarian. Libertarians are frequently described as "isolationists."


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

VictimEternal said:


> What's your opinion on the gun blasts towards the end of sydney hostage crisis Karl?


I missed that news event, so I have no opinion.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Can I borrow your gun?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> Never considered joining the military. Stop being so presumptuous. They would have rejected me on grounds of obesity.
> 
> I'm a libertarian. Libertarians are frequently described as "isolationists."


Sorry, I didn't mean to be presumptuous. It was just a question that suddenly occurred to me. I once myself tried to join the military but was rejected on the grounds that I had a history of mental illness.

BTW, isolationism is something you and I, despite being on polar opposite ends of the political spectrum, can agree upon. I wouldn't describe myself as a total isolationist, but in general I favour limiting Western military participation in foreign conflicts to a bare minimum, much less than what is currently taking place.

Thank you for responding.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Sequoia said:


> Can I borrow your gun?


Which one & why?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> Which one & why?


I want your big bazooka to repel enemy fire.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Ak or ar?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

How have you been doing? I haven't seen a post of yours in a little while, I hope everything is going along pretty well for you.


----------



## natsumeri (May 17, 2012)

Can you think of a way America can deal with the trigger happy police officers?

What is your take on ban all muslims or the terrorism in america

What type of BDSM activities have you taken part of 

when/why did you lose your sex drive


----------

